# Can I List Members By..........



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2016)

Location?

City, &/or, County??

Thankyou


----------



## Shaun (12 Jun 2016)

No, sorry, this isn't a feature of the current software. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

